# New to Watercolor, would love tips/critiques



## DontchaWish

Hi everyone! This is my first post in this forum, and I'm quite excited that I found it. I recently started dabbling in watercolor and am quickly falling in love. I usually work in graphite/charcoal so this whole 'color' thing is still a bit new to me, lol. I wanted to share some of my recent pieces and would love to hear any and all critiques, or any tips that could help me get a better grasp of anything you see could use improvement. (There's 2 that are obviously works in progress, but I still wanted to share)

I suppose I don't really do 'traditional' watercolor in the sense that I still add a lot of tiny details, I feel like I need to work on having more loose elements within my work instead of nitpicking details (a habit I picked up doing realistic graphite portraits). 

Thanks again so much for any feedback, and I really look forward to delving more into this seemingly awesome forum!

Christina


----------



## jt51

wow these are fabulous...


----------



## dickhutchings

jt51 you took the wow and fabulous right out of my mouth. Christina, what he said!!!! I'm looking forward to your input on my work. I recently started in watercolor also, but it shows. I would have thought you've been using them for years.


----------



## Lael Marsh

dickhutchings said:


> jt51 you took the wow and fabulous right out of my mouth. Christina, what he said!!!! I'm looking forward to your input on my work. I recently started in watercolor also, but it shows. I would have thought you've been using them for years.


Exactly my thoughts! definitely got some innate talent there! Your background in doing portraits is definitely helping you along, as well as your ability to pick out contrast in lighting. Bravo, keep em coming!


----------



## Joe Barn

Great jobs. It helps when there is a good previous drawing. 

I´m also starting with watercolors ..., and as you I´m fascinated with colors, but more with the light posiibilities

Congratulations!


----------

